# Service und Support > Testforum >  Testbild Tritus

## tritus59

Hier mal erst der vierbeinige Tritus zum Test

----------


## Stefan1

. . . ist gut geworden  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## wesoj55

Ein hübsches Kerlchen.

Wir haben auch zwei Hunde aus dem Tierschutz.

----------


## tritus59

Danke euch zwei für die lieben Kommentare.
Tritus war eine Bereicherung für mein Leben. Habe mich immer riesig gefreut, wenn ich ihn mal wieder ab und an hüten durfte, wenn Schwager und Schwägerin mal auswärts waren.

Leider ist schon vor 4 Jahren im zarten Alter von 8 Jahren an Krebs verstorben. Seit über 10 Jahren trage ich seinen Namen gerne in die virtuelle Welt hinaus, sei es an Internet Pokerturnieren, Internetschach oder eben auch Forum-Ids.
Kaum etwas wünschte ich mir lieber, als dass ich auch noch nach meiner Pensionierung einen eigenen Hund aufziehen dürfte.

Tritus

----------


## Hartmut S

nun weiss ich, warum wir eine wellenlänge haben.

das ist ja ein süßer hund!

ich hatte damals mit brigitte zusammen einen tervüren. der wird in der schweiz, heute noch, glaube ich,  als zoll-hund eingesetzt.
danach hatten wir 2 yorkys, die beide verstorben sind.
der eine mit 8 jahren ist an einem gehirrntumor verstorben.
der andere im alter von nur 6 jahren an einer zahnbehandlung (narkose).

heute haben wir 2 bolonka swetna.
der eine ist 3, der andere 4 jahre alt.

konrad hatte, als er hier war, den einen mit labskaus gefüttert.




gruss
hartmut

----------

